# cheers to Gaz



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well Gaz got a bit bent out of shape at me in a previous thread, we all been talking for so long its like we know each other, anyway no disrespect was intended to Gaz, maybe a little at caz... just kidding anyway have heard some good laughs on here, think 2buck got nailed down the hardest when he was here, laughed at work today at him, of the messcarade he made....:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't pissed off Gaz but cheers to him anyway, and all our friends down-under. You all are amongst the favorites here.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers Gaz, And PA, and Joe............Hell everybody


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:drink: cheers


----------

